# Cornucopia of issues



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

First off, when does Rockies season start? At least they play with heart.

Secondly, this team will be a one adn done again IF they make the playoffs. They're bulit like an Eastern Conference tema in the stacked West. 

I predict we do NOT make the playoffs...now if there's anyway we could get a top draft pick and pick up Beasley???

I actually think that this team needs some major overhauls. AI and Melo are good together, but there's just too many holes in this team. We need a banger down low who will make opposing players hurt when they come in the lane. Every championshpi team had a guy who WANTED to foul hard to discourage players driving in on him. We need a spot-up 3 point specialist liek Matt Carroll. A guy who will pass pass pass until he's wide open for the 3 and nail it. We need defense on the perimeter...badly. Camby is getting older (and better) but how many years does he have left? Does Najera REALLY bring that much to the table? Kleiza is nice, but Ron Artest woudl be better.

What free agents are out there this year that we can sign in the offseason with the right moves? Anybody?

This team needs a new coach, desperately...I hate seeing wehn GK only palys 7-8 deep. Why not use your bench? All these guys are good in their own way...and if you don't use them, you lose them to FA or can't get much in trade.

No rookies=no future...nuff said.

Think the Rockies can win the division this year?


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> I predict we do NOT make the playoffs...now if there's anyway we could get a top draft pick and pick up Beasley???


Yao is done for the year... we'll get the 8th seed behind Golden State


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Thsi was written prior to The Big Wall's departure.

If we get the 8th seed, woudl you consider that a good season? We'd be up against the best team in the West for a few games...probaly with another one adn done.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Thsi was written prior to The Big Wall's departure.
> 
> If we get the 8th seed, woudl you consider that a good season? We'd be up against the best team in the West for a few games...probaly with another one adn done.


Well, they can beat anybody except LA, so they might be ok.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think they could beat LA before they could beat teh Suns.

It all depends on who's guarding Kobe, though...he's beaten us single handedly before hand...numerous times.

I think that KMart will neutralize Pau, and if Nene is back, he's a gamer, too.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'm in agreement that this team may have to be completely blown apart.
The window is only cracked open now for A.I. and Camby. The Nuggets should have offered up Melo for Kobe at the beginning of the year for a REAL title run. Though with Kobe's history in CO...I'm not sure that ever was a realistic option - though it would have been if the Nuggets were the Wyoming Nuggets or something...ha.

Looking at the standings is pretty scary. The Nuggets might be able to sneak into the playoffs, but I don't think Houston will be the team looking out...I think G.S. may battle with Denver for that 8 spot. The scary thing is that the Spurs may wind up being the #1 seed and I'm not sure I could handle that series again. 

But this team hasn't gotten any better than a 7th or 8th seed since drafting Carmelo - reality is that with the state of the West this team may never get over the hump.
Too many individuals and no real team play. They are only exciting to watch in glimpses - and to think I'll have to be in attendance for the Clippers game this Friday...


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

ai and kobe together...no way


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

kirov said:


> ai and kobe together...no way


Believe the same was said with Melo...no?:thinking2:


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

dunno about that but normal rivalry between kobe and ai progressed to the next level... that they simply don't like each other (since nba finals 2001, I think)...but hey, you never know


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

kirov said:


> ai and kobe together...no way


would've worked much better than the current duo.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

and what is your definiton of ''much better'' than the curent duo...?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm in agreement with the premise of the thread. This team is not advancing to the next level - the status of genuine contender - under Karl with the current mix. 

Last offseason was the time to go for broke in my opinion, trading Anthony if necessary for another superstar or pair of stars that meshed better with Iverson. Or this recent trading deadline, giving Jersey virtually whatever they wanted for Kidd. 

At this point, unless we can trade Karl for a coach who can brainwash and incentivize Iverson into playing like a real point guard, it's time to really start thinking about the future. The Spurs and especially the Suns are looking at another couple years of being difference-makers in the postseason. The top of the West is too crowded for Denver to muscle out space for itself with its current parts, so it's time to set sights on competing two years from now (alongside the Lakers, Jazz, and whomever else).


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think this means you build around Anthony, keep your fingers crossed on Nene, and get what you can out of Kenyon. Kleiza and J.R. are either part of the future or trade bait depending on how they develop and what opportunities arise. 

I really think Iverson, talented as he is, is close to untradeable because everyone knows what you get with him - a tough-as-**** undersized combo guard with a high usage rate, and improved but still iffy shot selection and efficiency. He can win games for you but he's a hard, quirky asset to build a team around. And he gets paid a mint. Still, I think we have to at least try to move him. 

Camby would've had more trade value last offseason, but he still seems to be defying the odds in a Nash-like way. He's gotten better with age and seems to be less brittle than he once was. Some team should be willing to roll the dice on him being the missing link to a title.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Some options for moving Iverson that would work financially:

- to Charlotte, along with draft considerations, for Ray Felton, Jason Richardson, and Adam Morrison
- to Detroit for Richard Hamilton, Antonio McDyess and Juan Dixon
- to New Jersey for Vince Carter and Stromile Swift

These are all iffy propositions at best, I realize. Charlotte would only do this if they're convinced they're going nowhere with their current roster and are desperate to put fans in seats. Detroit might consider this if they're convinced they're one difference-maker away from a title, and that Billups can defend some shooting guards. New Jersey might be willing to swap Carter (who's clearly worn out his welcome) for a shorter contract. 

None of these bring Denver a young star with a high ceiling, or a lottery pick. But we're not going to get that for Iverson. (Heck, we were able to get Iverson for Andre Miller after all.) 

I actually kinda like the Carter trade, not because he's as talented as Iverson necessarily but I think he's a better fit with Anthony. He's a good distributor from the SG position, can help space the floor better, and there's no confusion about what position he plays or what his role is.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I've always thought Rip was the ideal player to put alongside Melo. He plays defense, he can shoot, and he loves moving without the ball. Plus he's in the kind of shape where he could thrive running in Denver's high altitude environment. I could also see him going well into his thirties without much dropoff in production.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Exactly my thought. Not an immensely high ceiling, but a long, steady plateau.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

This team needs to be blown up. They can't hardly be called a "team" at all!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

not to add insult, but word on the streets of Houston is A.I. was throwing down alot of drinks @ the club the night before the game....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> not to add insult, but word on the streets of Houston is A.I. was throwing down alot of drinks @ the club the night before the game....


you got anything better than "word on the streets", otherwise this comment is worthless.

But either way, the way things are going with Denver right now, Id prolly be throwing down a lot of drinks myself.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> you got anything better than "word on the streets", otherwise this comment is worthless.
> 
> But either way, the way things are going with Denver right now, Id prolly be throwing down a lot of drinks myself.


I didn't believe it, but judging by his shot %, it looked to be true:dead:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

One step foward, two steps back.


----------

